
Insoshi (YC '08) shuts down business side, re-licenses social network software from AGPL to MIT - _pius
http://groups.google.com/group/insoshi/browse_thread/thread/2cef79b2e753c5d9?hl=en
======
omouse
So they changed the license because some twit deleted the LICENSE file from
the repo? I don't get it.

What are the advantages to them using the MIT license over the AGPL?

~~~
_pius
_What are the advantages to them using the MIT license over the AGPL?_

The MIT License is _very_ permissive, making the software "free" and allowing
you to do just about whatever you want with it.

The AGPL is another open source license making the software "free," but
actually forcing all derivative software to have the same level of freedom.
This prohibits things like modifying the software with proprietary code and
then refusing to publish your improvements.

